# Breeders in Southeast US?



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Hello, I'm new here and working my way through all the many very helpful posts in this forum. Hubby and I are planning on purchasing a female Maltese in late November. We'd like to get one within a day's drive of our home. If you have had a good, solid experience with a breeder in AL, FL, GA, NC, SC, TN, I'd love to know the details. We are looking for a companion rather than a show dog, and wondered if $1500 was a reasonable price for a (limited) AKC registered companion female Maltese. 

We'd like to get one on the smaller side due to our tiny apartment, but we have absolutely no interest in a "mini" or "teacup" as we understand the issues with that. 

Sorry for so many questions, and please forgive my ignorance. I'm trying to learn as much as I can BEFORE purchasing and taking a precious puppy home. I had a Bichon for 14 years, and she unfortunately came from a puppy mill due to my ignorance back in the late 80's. She was the sweetest thing but she had mega health issues. I'm trying not to make that mistake again, so I'm chock full of questions. Thanks in advance.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> Hello, I'm new here and working my way through all the many very helpful posts in this forum. Hubby and I are planning on purchasing a female Maltese in late November. We'd like to get one within a day's drive of our home. If you have had a good, solid experience with a breeder in AL, FL, GA, NC, SC, TN, I'd love to know the details. We are looking for a companion rather than a show dog, and wondered if $1500 was a reasonable price for a (limited) AKC registered companion female Maltese.
> 
> We'd like to get one on the smaller side due to our tiny apartment, but we have absolutely no interest in a "mini" or "teacup" as we understand the issues with that.
> 
> Sorry for so many questions, and please forgive my ignorance. I'm trying to learn as much as I can BEFORE purchasing and taking a precious puppy home. I had a Bichon for 14 years, and she unfortunately came from a puppy mill due to my ignorance back in the late 80's. She was the sweetest thing but she had mega health issues. I'm trying not to make that mistake again, so I'm chock full of questions. Thanks in advance.[/B]


I have two girls from Midis Maltese in Tennessee (one is in my sig pic) and I have had a wonderful experience with this breeder. http://www.midismaltese.com 

$1500 is a reasonable price for a male, usually with females you are looking at $2000 and up.


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I also got my puppy from Dian Lynch of Midis Maltese. Actually I got 2 pups from her. One boy one girl. 

Here is my boy, MiDis Ace in the Hole, who she is showing for me right now. 
[attachment=34433:acemajor.jpg]


and my girl Madison:
[attachment=34434:madisons.jpg]

I would think as Stacy said, a male would be more likely to be priced at that then a female. Good luck with wherever you decide to purchase.


----------



## CloudClan (Jan 31, 2007)

I got my Cadeau from Debbie Cleckley at Jacob Maltese. She is in AL. She is a lovely person. She has lovely dogs. There are several members of SM who have dogs from her as well.


----------



## ChocoGrace (Feb 13, 2008)

As other members have mentioned, Dian Lynch of Midis is not only extremely nice but has sweet little dogs, as well.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Can someone tell me in what part of the state of Tennessee MiDis Maltese is located? Thank you.


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

> Can someone tell me in what part of the state of Tennessee MiDis Maltese is located? Thank you.[/B]



I don't know but here is her website link - with her phone number on it - she is also a member and you could PM her.
Midi Website


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

She is in the Nashville area


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> She is in the Nashville area[/B]



Thanks very much.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

I got Bailey from Lifes Tiny Pleasures Maltese in Georgia. Their website is Lifes Tiny Pleasures I had a wonderful experience with Nancy.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I got Bailey from Lifes Tiny Pleasures Maltese in Georgia. Their website is Lifes Tiny Pleasures I had a wonderful experience with Nancy.[/B]


I have never heard of them. I am looking for a female puppy. I thought it would be November before I could get one, but we're now hoping we can get one by May.

Can you tell us more about them and your experience with Life's Tiny Pleasures? I will check out their website, too.  Thanks!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I would save up a little more money and go for a good reputable
show breeder. The money you spend buying is a lot less than what
you may pay later for genetic problems and illnesses.
You can find a list of AMA breeders here:American Maltese Association Breeder Referral Happy hunting!


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549104
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a positive experience with this breeder! I don't think I would purchase from them, however, just based on the info listed on their website.


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I would save up a little more money and go for a good reputable
> show breeder. The money you spend buying is a lot less than what
> you may pay later for genetic problems and illnesses.
> You can find a list of AMA breeders here:American Maltese Association Breeder Referral Happy hunting![/B]


I was curious because I'd never heard about them before. 

I will probably go with a different breeder, the one that my friend used, because he loved the experience, his dog is great, and she has no problems at all. Thanks for your input!


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549109
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this. We've pretty much decided on a breeder (not Life's Tiny Pleasures) but what is it exactly that would keep you from purchasing from them? It's good to know all these things before we take the plunge. Thanks in advance.


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549116
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a positive experience with this breeder! I don't think I would purchase from them, however, just based on the info listed on their website.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this. We've pretty much decided on a breeder (not Life's Tiny Pleasures) but what is it exactly that would keep you from purchasing from them? It's good to know all these things before we take the plunge. Thanks in advance.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I haven't really looked at the site thoroughly, and this is only my opinion based on that:

I would say #1 there is nothing about the parents on the site. 
There also is no mention of Showing (at least from what I saw)
Allows puppies to go from 10 to 12 weeks (instead of 12)
Payment Information Page

Again, only my opinion based on just a glance at the site, and knowing nothing about this breeder
personally. 

What breeder are you pretty sure you decided on?


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549123
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this. We've pretty much decided on a breeder (not Life's Tiny Pleasures) but what is it exactly that would keep you from purchasing from them? It's good to know all these things before we take the plunge. Thanks in advance.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I haven't really looked at the site thoroughly, and this is only my opinion based on that:

I would say #1 there is nothing about the parents on the site. 
There also is no mention of Showing (at least from what I saw)
Allows puppies to go from 10 to 12 weeks (instead of 12)
Payment Information Page

Again, only my opinion based on just a glance at the site, and knowing nothing about this breeder
personally. 

What breeder are you pretty sure you decided on?  

[/B][/QUOTE]

Thanks for your input. I thought some of the same things too. 

A good friend of mine used Always Maltese. His dog is 8 years old and she is doing great. I know that all dogs are different, but she is exactly what I am looking for. My friend had a very positive experience with them. They aren't an established show breeder at this point in time like so many others, but I've not heard anything negative about them and since I have a personal referral, they are at the top of my list.


----------



## emmie0527 (May 4, 2007)

> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549123
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this. We've pretty much decided on a breeder (not Life's Tiny Pleasures) but what is it exactly that would keep you from purchasing from them? It's good to know all these things before we take the plunge. Thanks in advance.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I haven't really looked at the site thoroughly, and this is only my opinion based on that:

I would say #1 there is nothing about the parents on the site. 
There also is no mention of Showing (at least from what I saw)
Allows puppies to go from 10 to 12 weeks (instead of 12)
Payment Information Page

Again, only my opinion based on just a glance at the site, and knowing nothing about this breeder
personally. 

What breeder are you pretty sure you decided on? 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I got Bailey at 12 weeks and I had a wonderful experience with them. He is completely healthy so far and he is beautiful to me. That is pretty much all I was looking for. If you want a show dog, yeah, probably go someplace else. I don't think we should pass judgement by glancing at a webpage. Personal experience should be a better indicator.
Thanks, I'll get off my soapbox


----------



## KandiMaltese (Mar 27, 2007)

I don't think anyone was simply "passing judgement" as much as reading their website and noting that they quote the AMA improperly saying that they follow their guidelines of 10-12 weeks of age letting puppies go. AMA only states that you let your puppies go at a minimum of 12 weeks old, not ten. 

We're glad to hear you love your Bailey and that he is healthy so far, but he is still young and we are only trying to protect future prospective buyers from going through any possible heartache.  


> > index.php?act=findpost&pid=549130
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm glad you had a positive experience with this breeder! I don't think I would purchase from them, however, just based on the info listed on their website.
[/B][/QUOTE]

Can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this. We've pretty much decided on a breeder (not Life's Tiny Pleasures) but what is it exactly that would keep you from purchasing from them? It's good to know all these things before we take the plunge. Thanks in advance.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I haven't really looked at the site thoroughly, and this is only my opinion based on that:

I would say #1 there is nothing about the parents on the site. 
There also is no mention of Showing (at least from what I saw)
Allows puppies to go from 10 to 12 weeks (instead of 12)
Payment Information Page

Again, only my opinion based on just a glance at the site, and knowing nothing about this breeder
personally. 

What breeder are you pretty sure you decided on? 
[/B][/QUOTE]


I got Bailey at 12 weeks and I had a wonderful experience with them. He is completely healthy so far and he is beautiful to me. That is pretty much all I was looking for. If you want a show dog, yeah, probably go someplace else. I don't think we should pass judgement by glancing at a webpage. Personal experience should be a better indicator.
Thanks, I'll get off my soapbox 
[/B][/QUOTE]


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

> I don't think anyone was simply "passing judgement" as much as reading their website and noting that they quote the AMA improperly saying that they follow their guidelines of 10-12 weeks of age letting puppies go. AMA only states that you let your puppies go at a minimum of 12 weeks old, not ten.
> 
> We're glad to hear you love your Bailey and that he is healthy so far, but he is still young and we are only trying to protect future prospective buyers from going through any possible heartache.
> 
> ...


Can you elaborate? I'm new to all of this. We've pretty much decided on a breeder (not Life's Tiny Pleasures) but what is it exactly that would keep you from purchasing from them? It's good to know all these things before we take the plunge. Thanks in advance.
[/B][/QUOTE]

I haven't really looked at the site thoroughly, and this is only my opinion based on that:

I would say #1 there is nothing about the parents on the site. 
There also is no mention of Showing (at least from what I saw)
Allows puppies to go from 10 to 12 weeks (instead of 12)
Payment Information Page

Again, only my opinion based on just a glance at the site, and knowing nothing about this breeder
personally. 

What breeder are you pretty sure you decided on?  
[/B][/QUOTE]


I got Bailey at 12 weeks and I had a wonderful experience with them. He is completely healthy so far and he is beautiful to me. That is pretty much all I was looking for. If you want a show dog, yeah, probably go someplace else. I don't think we should pass judgement by glancing at a webpage. Personal experience should be a better indicator.
Thanks, I'll get off my soapbox  
[/B][/QUOTE]

[/B][/QUOTE]

He is really very beautiful, and I'm really glad he's healthy and you had a good experience with his breeder. Personal referrals are extremely important. I know that there are certain AMA standards when purchasing a purebred dog like a Maltese, but every once in a while one might come across someone legit who is just starting out, or does things a little differently and _might_ be just fine. Or not. We have to do the homework. Of course I don't EVER condone getting a puppy before 12 weeks old. It's always good to be prudent, cautious and informed. I appreciate all the info on this forum. It has helped me know and understand a lot about the breed and breeders.


----------



## LambiePie (Jan 11, 2012)

*MidisMaltese location*

Hi all-
I'm a new member. I'm planning on getting a puppy from Dian at MidisMaltese and just wanted you to know she's located in Ashland City near Clarksville. It's about 30-45 minutes northwest of Nashville. I haven't see her place or even a picture of my pup yet (she's sending one) so can't give you a recommendation yet. She was very helpful when I asked questions and seems to care about her dogs. I've read a lot of good things online about her. I hope that helps. I'll have to update you after I visit her. 
Good luck in your search!
:Sunny Smile:


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I love Veronica Fawcett:chili:......she got some on her lines from Debbie Cleckley, Jacob Maltese. That is CeeCee's breeder.:chili: I have talked to her on private message on FB and I think she is honest and would be very truthful with you about your pup. I thought if I ever got another maltese, I would certainly check her out Suzan!!!!:chili: Good luck to you!!!!:chili:


----------



## Green444 (Jul 2, 2010)

LambiePie said:


> Hi all-
> I'm a new member. I'm planning on getting a puppy from Dian at MidisMaltese and just wanted you to know she's located in Ashland City near Clarksville. It's about 30-45 minutes northwest of Nashville. I haven't see her place or even a picture of my pup yet (she's sending one) so can't give you a recommendation yet. She was very helpful when I asked questions and seems to care about her dogs. I've read a lot of good things online about her. I hope that helps. I'll have to update you after I visit her.
> Good luck in your search!
> :Sunny Smile:


 When you go there be sure to go out past her house. Just keep going straight when you come in the drive instead of taking the drive to her house. I took did, and I was so surprised. She has this "outbuilding" with all these dogs in little runs. It was cold, and the dogs were out there. By the looks of the place, she has had a lot of dogs over time. The outbuilding with the dog runs at the first house when you turn off the main road is her sister's where her dogs live.


----------



## mss (Mar 1, 2006)

I see that most of this thread is almost 4 years old. Things can change over time, so maybe it's best for someone looking for a puppy to get fresh information.

That said, good luck to the new member who is looking for a pup, and welcome to Spoiled Maltese!


----------



## Green444 (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, I would definitely get up to date information, and check out the person thoroughly. I started out with information from SM, but when I got to the breeder's house, I found a totally different pictures. 
Another thing you might do is talk with neighbors and others in the area where you are getting a pup.


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

I did not notice the date but I do know she is looking for a puppy now because I know her~~how did that get put up now???:HistericalSmiley:


----------

